# The Big Culling of car care products.



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

G'day folks

I hope you've all had a great christmas
Today I've made the choice to clean out a pile of products that I consider over the hill and outdated, not as good as what I use now or anything Nanotechnology based (bad for our health) 
shop is not insurable if nano is used. 
polymer silicone, acrylics, resins, man made silicone, fillers, teflon, organic waxes or which gives a fake finish.

This is whats gone in the bin or been given away

Menzerna - all their stuff is now obsolete
Prima Amigo - inferior to restructure marine and glare
Driven To Perfection - polymer based and doesnt cut the mustard anymore
Glare Professional Polish - obsolete, dusty and rubbish
Prima Hydro - same as amigo
All Silicone removers
Blackfire GEP 
My last compound product - compounds now obsolete

There will be more going also. No tyre shines used anymore. Only special tyre cleaner

All That I'm using in 2011 is truly water based abrasive polish from XPERT (two products) and products that enhance, protect and thicken the paint as well as being scratch resistant and those that give a true finish that outlasts the rest.

Dr Leather wipes for the interior leathers only. - unless I found out that they contain mink oil, lanolin, wax or silicone. if so that will get the bin too. 
Am now looking at the refinish industry products for my shop. have already found two products that were never meant for detailing and paint resurfacing that I'm using
*
Detail product manufacturers* - your days are numbered unless you make some truly revolutionary stuff that is made from all new materials not harmful to our health and they must give results never before achievable

Every product that is released that initially interests me will be laboratory analyised/tested for silicone, polymers, acrylics, teflon, wax and anything containing nasty chemicals.

I'm a radical mad sob but thats how god made me.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought Glare was the ultimate product not so long ago? now it's dusty, obselete and rubbish?

how long will the xpert stuff last.......


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Why is nanotechnology bad for our health??


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> All That I'm using in 2011 is truly water based abrasive polish from XPERT (two products) and products that enhance, protect and thicken the paint as well as being scratch resistant and those that give a true finish that outlasts the rest.


So how does it thicken the paint ? or is it just adding a thick layer of product ?


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Where can i buy the stuff that you say is better than Prima Amigo? Amigo is my all time fave product, if there is something better i want to try it.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Kai Herb said:


> So how does it thicken the paint ? or is it just adding a thick layer of product ?


It won't, you'd only get thicker paint by adding... you guessed it paint, no product will do it. You may get thicker coating off the product.


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> It won't, you'd only get thicker paint by adding... you guessed it paint, no product will do it. You may get thicker coating off the product.


I know , i was just questioning the claims :thumb:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

A detailing hippy?

I assume he is binning the goods based on the bad karma it gives out (man) and not the results they give?


----------



## TTrich (Oct 17, 2009)

nanotechnology based products will soon start self replicating on our paint work and eat the world!! /o\


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I think he's just trolling after the shock of the first day of the test...... lolololololololol!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is the only thing left free of all these things water?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dream machines that certainly is a heck of a cull there.
See Dr Leather escaped the Cull.
So what exactly are you using for your details go on spill the beans.....Please....


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Jesus lives on the main line..............:doublesho

Eco warrior.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

pissed?


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

why is menzerna/waxes/silicones bad for your health


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> pissed?


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Are you? :lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Victor said:


> why is menzerna/waxes/silicones bad for your health


I'll have all the culled products! I see no immediate health risks.


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

What a load of nonsense, I cant recall that guy ever saying anything nice about any product.

Operator error springs to mind....


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

Curious as to why you think nanotechnology products is bad for your health. if I didn't know better, the majority of products marketed as nanotechnology don't work at nano level/contain nano particles at all, load of old marketing rubbish.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

as said backlash from the early cricket thumping , loved how the hard core aussie cricket so called fans went home early.
i love the aussies but i couldnt eat a whole one


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> Where can i buy the stuff that you say is better than Prima Amigo? Amigo is my all time fave product, if there is something better i want to try it.


+1:thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

*MY TURN*

As for nano, all insurance companies I called about new insurance for 2011 said that real nanotechnology products are a risk to our health (respiratory system) and are an unknown product. they will not insure anyone using it. 
who knows what health effects they may have in decades to come to a long term user.

I've also been speaking to a manufacturer of a virtually scratch proof coating manufacturer who says don't go nano and another company said the same.

Now to the thread reply. 
My motto is simple - *I NEVER STAND STILL*
Neither should any professional or any of you guys.
I have the most utmost respect for everyone on this forum. your the best I've ever spoken too on the WWW and my life is richer because of it. 
We have an incredible talent pool here. and there is plenty more talent sitting inside of you that is untapped. get all of it out and use it.

never ever doubt my respect for you. I might be crazy but I respect all.

I am an insanely pedantic, radical, crazy sob who wants to the best this world will ever see. yahweh aka jehovah planted this into me. this is how he made me. these are the desires he has given me. 
Thus I can't keep on using the same technology for decades or use the same techniques for just as long. do you see Television manufacturers standing still and saying "well thats as good as they are going to be"
Nope. They never stop moving and always work on new technology.

Every decade, new products are released. most are crap but the select few are a level higher than the rest and offer new ways of doing things. 
S1 X3 brought us compoundless paint correction. Menzerna brought us ceramic polishes and Xpert now brings us their 1000 Ultra Polish - basically system 1 X5 and their new world champion finishing polish - 1500 Ultra tech

If any of you stand still and get satisfied in any or all facets of your life, you won't get any better or rise higher. you need to show this evil dark world just how fkn awesome you are. Your all beautifully and lovingly made and very special.

So why not keep pushing yourself and keep a look out for ways to improve.
As a christian, its important that I work on rising higher and higher every few years, becoming more christ like and be the best you can. 
the christ like one is a toughie but I'm getting there.

Every two - three years, there needs to be a higher level of workmanship and results achieved by yours truly and unfortunately the current technology can only go so far. I demand it from myself.

Prima Amigo is wicked stuff. the best glaze ever made and it has many uses, not just paint. 
but surely there has to be something else we can use in this industry besides polymer, silicones, teflon, acrylics, wax and petro chemicals.

Glare pro polish is dusty and I'm no longer impressed. Restructure Marine's products are cheaper than the australian glare. they have a superb truly water based zero petroleum version of Professional Polish that makes glare pro polish look like OTC crap.
you can work it longer, it achieves a higher clarity, depth and colour and is dustless. their solvent based Crystal Diamond is as good as glare infinity and is half the price.

I'm only using glare zero, micro finish, advanced and ultra wash (dont use it to wash the car though) and thats until 2013. who knows what will be out then. 
I'm just fed up with having to wipe on and buff off any sealant and also giving glare so much of my money. I want to spread it around to other companies.

Its the 21st century. all sealants and coatings should be spray on walk away by now. the longer you all stay satisfied with the current crop of products, the longer we wait for the manufacturers to start making really awesome stuff.

I want stuff that allows us to achieve results never seen before. 
Who doesn't want that!

claying wash, less products required per shop, make 10 products from 1 product concentrate. just add water. all sorts of stuff.

100% risk free machine polishing - buff pro V2, only need to use foam and microfibre. no wool pads, no need to cut back paint every time we polish and ability to fill defects permanently. 
The american methodology of compound, polish, wax is so outdated and there is so much more to detailing paint than that.

my new product will be made soon. it wont reflow paint but turns it almost back to fresh paint condition and so pure that its more open to polishing and gives a clarity, depth and gloss that no amount of abrasive polishing on its own can give.

it does soften scratches, it does deep clean the paint system, it does flatten orange peel somewhat. 
most protectants only create water sheeting and some scratch resistance. 
What about adding something to the paint. and whats better than glass?
it amplifies the paint lustre underneath it and it makes it thicker. 
its a synthetic form of clear coat and is measureable with a PTG. My car started at 110 microns from new. now its 180.

If a company brings out something better than a competitors product that I'm using, then thats their bad luck. that's business. I have to switch to what is better. 
I'm sure they would strike back with something better again though.

therefore - companies products will continue to come and go from my shop. Its progress
Anyone who stays in the past is dead.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Guys - todays products are excellent. you'll get terrific results with anything we talk about here
meg's, AG, Gtech, Menzerna, Prima Amigo, Blackfire, DODO etc
their all great

HOWEVER FOR ME, I WANT MORE THAN THAT. Products that are easy, ergonomical, eco safe, Smarter, faster and better.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dream Machines said:


> my new product will be made soon. it wont reflow paint but turns it almost back to fresh paint condition and so pure that its more open to polishing and gives a clarity, depth and gloss that no amount of abrasive polishing on its own can give.
> 
> it does soften scratches, it does deep clean the paint system, it does flatten orange peel somewhat.
> most protectants only create water sheeting and some scratch resistance.
> ...


Wow! :doublesho I want some of that but is it actually possible? 

Alan W


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Wow! :doublesho I want some of that:
> 
> Alan W


We all do, but as for the original thread.....................


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Lots of research is being done into "nano tech" and the damage car care products can do to you.

Certain bits of that research advise you always wear a mask when using it.

Same goes for "product" dust.

Just have a dig around on the www.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

matt1263 said:


> Lots of research is being done into "nano tech" and the damage car care products can do to you.
> 
> Certain bits of that research advise you always wear a mask when using it.
> 
> ...


Can of worms there though, most of them shouldn't go down the surface water drains.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm really liking this thread, good on Dream Machines for his passion in moving the game on......:thumb:

I was a bit depressed when I read the products on the clear out list as I have a few in my regular use list.

Also really intrigued by the polishing claims of laying down and thickening the clearcoat, also a bit sceptical though.

We need more information on this, obviously it can't be the same chemical formulation as a factory clearcoat as this would need to be evenly applied and oven baked, so what is the nature of the additional paint layer?

If you could provide more detail it would really help, its verging more towards marketing than product innovation IMO at the moment..:thumb:


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

I got bored when reading about god...... Skiped few lines and got interested again. Sounds like a interesting product When will it be here in qld =D

clint.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

m33porsche said:


> Also really intrigued by the polishing claims of laying down and thickening the clearcoat, also a bit sceptical though.
> 
> We need more information on this, obviously it can't be the same chemical formulation as a factory clearcoat as this would need to be evenly applied and oven baked, so what is the nature of the additional paint layer?
> 
> If you could provide more detail it would really help, its verging more towards marketing than product innovation IMO at the moment..:thumb:


im intrigued myself, i have never known a product to buil up thickness unless its extremely filler heavy. from reading the original post i thought it was worded like an infomercial. i was half expecting a link to this new "wonder polish"


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

How is Menzerna obsolete? I find their polishes to just work, every time.

I haven't tried many of the other specific products you mention, apart from Dr Leather wipes which I am impressed with. As for your product, I will be watching with interest


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

At least I'll die with shiney lungs :doublesho


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

Mmmmm, Interesting, would love to know what this secret product is,, I actually was going with it all until the "christian" part, then sadly lost interest,,,sorry..


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

have you been sniffing too much gtech c1?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Most of the products being "thrown" are perfectly fine in the right hands, many of the products around seem to have their time and people move to something else. When I started on here it was Jet Seal and snow foams, now its FK sealant and foaming shampoo or pre washes/onr. For me, if the finish is refined its shiny and well, shiny is shiny! I still use Clearkote glazes, if it works it works unless you don't want an oil based glaze. You can keep moving and changing products but the end result is pretty much the same if used correctly! For me detailing is the technique not having fancy products, much like carp angling is more fashionable oriantated than say, fly fishing. I think sometimes we loose sight of what's important, is our passion the process and satisfaction of detailing the car or does it come from using trendy products?????? DISCUSS!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

All for dream machine moving on and we all want the best result possible for the shortest time spent and as cheaply as possible also and we dont want to damage our health in the process.
Would love a product that actually thickens the paint depth more like the clear cote but you know what i mean.
Toxins are in everything we handle to different levels there is and has been for a while to toxins in printed till receipts that stay in the blood stream.


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

m0bov said:


> Most of the products being "thrown" are perfectly fine in the right hands, many of the products around seem to have their time and people move to something else. When I started on here it was Jet Seal and snow foams, now its FK sealant and foaming shampoo or pre washes/onr. For me, if the finish is refined its shiny and well, shiny is shiny! I still use Clearkote glazes, if it works it works unless you don't want an oil based glaze. You can keep moving and changing products but the end result is pretty much the same if used correctly! For me detailing is the technique not having fancy products, much like carp angling is more fashionable oriantated than say, fly fishing. I think sometimes we loose sight of what's important, is our passion the process and satisfaction of detailing the car or does it come from using trendy products?????? DISCUSS!


second that, I remember how astounded members were with what can be achieved with megs #16 wax vs the boutique waxes. A lot of the result is down to technique and is is quite easy to get hooked into the latest product fads..., at least for me..


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Jed said:


> At least I'll die with shiney lungs :doublesho


You mean lungs who beads?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Leodhasach said:


> How is Menzerna obsolete? I find their polishes to just work, every time.
> 
> I haven't tried many of the other specific products you mention, apart from Dr Leather wipes which I am impressed with. As for your product, I will be watching with interest


Because it doesn't finish as fine or as well as XPERT 1500
it simply cannot match it. so thus its obsolete (for my shop only of course)


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

m0bov said:


> Most of the products being "thrown" are perfectly fine in the right hands, many of the products around seem to have their time and people move to something else. When I started on here it was Jet Seal and snow foams, now its FK sealant and foaming shampoo or pre washes/onr. For me, if the finish is refined its shiny and well, shiny is shiny! I still use Clearkote glazes, if it works it works unless you don't want an oil based glaze. You can keep moving and changing products but the end result is pretty much the same if used correctly! For me detailing is the technique not having fancy products, much like carp angling is more fashionable oriantated than say, fly fishing. I think sometimes we loose sight of what's important, is our passion the process and satisfaction of detailing the car or does it come from using trendy products?????? DISCUSS!


INCORRECT. The results are not the same.

Same technique with Menzerna to correct vs just Xpert 1000 and 1500 and you'll get a very noticeable difference in clarity, depth, colour richness etc

Xpert 1500 finishes down finer than anything I've ever used. 
doesn't gum up, no temp sensitivity, water based vs solvent based, no fillers, superior lubricants, mega long work time, no need to spray water during process, works on anything at any speed. non diminishing and diminishing abrasives in one polish vs diminishing only.

The products I use ain't trendy. I use what is the absolute best until something noticeably better comes along.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Sounds almost too good to be true!...


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

> I use what is the absolute best


Yeah for you maybe, but everyones different with variations in technique, so just because you find a certain product better personally, doesnt make another product "obsolete"


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

why is it all of a sudden Nano technology is bad for your health???


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> why is it all of a sudden Nano technology is bad for your health???


It will assimilate you and you will become Borg.

Seriously though I'll follow this thread as it has raised some interesting points. I also look forward to seeing this new product and hearing more about it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Some people seem shocked that products are bad for your health,very naive indeed


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> why is it all of a sudden Nano technology is bad for your health???


It's not all of a sudden, it's been known for a while that respirable dust (<10μ) causes lung cancers and respiratory disease, as does the free silica that's in many polis compounds.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

aba said:


> Some people seem shocked that products are bad for your health,very naive indeed


thanks for the naive


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

how very very dare you...come on gerald we're leaving.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

cya


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Spoony said:


> *It will assimilate you and you will become Borg.*
> 
> Seriously though I'll follow this thread as it has raised some interesting points. I also look forward to seeing this new product and hearing more about it.


If I get to meet 7 of 9 then oh yeah it's worth the risk ! Gonna rub my nano all over before bed tonight


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> If I get to meet 7 of 9 then oh yeah it's worth the risk ! Gonna rub my nano all over before bed tonight


mmmm risky A N D slutty!! :lol:

"ding"

Oh must run there is my hot nanotech drink ready just in time for some football on the tv :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

A little bit off topic, eh?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Porta said:


> A little bit off topic, eh?


Sorry Sir.

O/T :thumb:


----------

